# July 4th Logo



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

So, can we expect a nice shiny new July 4th Logo? 

I am thinking Stuart must be up to something for the logo, right? Can we get a peak?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

How's that, smiddy?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nicely done, again, Stuart!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice, I just never want to see my dish like that. 

Looks like it could be a very bad short.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> How's that, smiddy?


You are rocking there sir, nice form, excellent picturesqueness, saaah-wheat!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow... Awesome job once again Stuart... !pride


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart "always on top of his game" Sweet strikes again


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The Shadow strikes again....

Happy 4th Everyone....  

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Aw shucks, thanks guys.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice Stuart!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What is that shape...a pork chop??? :scratch:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> What is that shape...a pork chop??? :scratch:


Cable boys, gotta love em. It's a "satellite dish," Nick. A metal thing you put out in your yard or on your roof and bigger metal things up in space beam down TV pictures to it for your viewing enjoyment.  :lol:


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice Stuart !
Now when launching fireworks from your dish - do you find the it is better to use the dish as a back blast area and aim using the lnb assembly ?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Great job, Stuart! That logo is sparkling!

Happy Independence Day, everyone!

!pride


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nick said:


> What is that shape...a pork chop??? :scratch:


yeah, that's it


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work. Love the red/white/blue gradient in the line under DBSTALK.

I agree don't ever want to see my dish looking like that. Looks like welding sparks. :eek2:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Nicely done as always. Happy 4th of July everyone and thanks to those who keep us free. :flag:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Nice, I just never want to see my dish like that.
> 
> Looks like it could be a very bad short.


That was the problem with Stuart's first attempt at a 4th of July logo. It came from his days as a Trekkie.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> That was the problem with Stuart's first attempt at a 4th of July logo. It came from his days as a Trekkie.


Ah poor Elizabeth. But then she left me for this guy who said he was a god.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Stuart,
Can we have a logo for Arbor Day next year?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Hey Stuart,
> Can we have a logo for Arbor Day next year?


That would be the dish with a stump in front of it. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Cable boys, gotta love em. It's a "satellite dish," Nick. A metal thing you put out in your yard or on your roof and bigger metal things up in space beam down TV pictures to it for your viewing enjoyment.  :lol:


Holy Moly, I spit my soda out laughing as I read that, thanks! !rolling


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work on the logo Stuart,and a safe and happy 4th of July to all.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Have at it guys... 

http://www.maylin.net/Fireworks.html


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That was fun! Thanks AirRocker for that!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome job Stuart!!!!


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Nicely done, Stuart.

But does that result in 771 errors?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Only if your dish isn't properly grounded.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I've been meaning to ask about the logo. I thought it was intended to answer a question about what rain fade is.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

The dish is exploding!!! AAAHHH!!!!

Seriously, though, nice logo. I can't wait to see what you guys come up with on Grandparents Day.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

durl said:


> The dish is exploding!!! AAAHHH!!!!
> 
> Seriously, though, nice logo. I can't wait to see what you guys come up with on Grandparents Day.


LOL That would be entirely up to Stuart. We try to at least cover the major holidays.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

durl said:


> The dish is exploding!!! AAAHHH!!!!
> 
> Seriously, though, nice logo. I can't wait to see what you guys come up with on Grandparents Day.


Probably a picture of this guy:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a picture of this guy:


!rolling


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a picture of this guy:


Only if he's hoisting a carton of Quaker Oats!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a picture of this guy:


He could at least be smiling


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a picture of this guy:


:thats:


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Have a safe and happy 4th everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> He could at least be smiling


He is. You just can't see it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> He could at least be smiling


That's as big as his smile gets. Look carefully...it's in there... 

Mike


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent Stuart! I absolutely love it.

I want *that* on the Cafe Press hat.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a picture of this guy:


Is that Wilford Brimley?

EDIT: Duh. Saw the link. Guess it is. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> Is that Wilford Brimley?
> 
> EDIT: Duh. Saw the link. Guess it is. :lol:


!rolling You make me laugh...


----------

